# verification



## Bujingodai (Oct 22, 2005)

I am looking to get something in official word. 
Personally I know, but I would like to get this to support the evidence. If i am looking for someones rank in Aikido. Yoshinkan Aikido to be exact, whom or where do I check this.


----------



## Korppi76 (Oct 24, 2005)

Maybe National Aikido Federation (or something doing same things) might help.


----------



## Kosokun (Oct 24, 2005)

Were I looking to verify someone's rank in Yoshinkan Aikido, the first place I'd look would be the Yoshinkan Hombu Dojo.  http://www.yoshinkan-aikido.org/contents/hombu_dojo?language=english  Rob


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 25, 2005)

Kosokun is correct.  The first and best source for verification would be the Yoshinkan hombu.
There are other groups, like IMAF, that issue rankings that are widely recognized.

Who is it that you are looking for info on?  You can PM me with name, rank, dojo name, location and affiliation, or a web site for the dojo.


----------

